# Anyone had sedation for embryo transfer?



## second hope (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anyone had sedation , valium or diazepam for your embryo transfer, did it relax you??
thanks


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, 
I was sedated for egg collection and was amazed at fact I was pretty out of it. When I previously had IUI I was in agony and my hystosalopingogram (sp?!!!) had to be abandoned due to the amount of pain I experienced.

When I first spoke with consultant about embryo collection I thought I'd need a general and then sedation for the transfer. I've a very tilted womb and deformed cervix (don't ask!!!!). As it was the egg collection went so smoothly under just sedation I took a chance and just had paracetamol and rescue remedy before transfer. In my case it was fine, though the consultant used a certain sized speculum based on previous trials, which obviously helped. I felt a little discomfort afterwards but nothing much.

I've taken valium (diazepam) to help with my nerves in other situations and it only made me drowsy and helped relax me. It could be a solution but I'd check with your consultant as it's not suitable for use if pregnant.

The other thing I did that helped me relax was have a specialist acupuncture treatment before transfer.

Hope you find a solution that works for you. Try not to worry too much as it's actually a lot less painful/difficult than you imagine - though you'll only believe that when you've reached that point yourself!
Best wishes for a successful cycle fififi x


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi secondhope

A long story but had problems with my HSG, so was completely terrified of my ET. Had a mock ET a  couple of weeks ago and took Lormetazepam, however the nurse only gave it to me 30 mins before and I've since found out that it needs to be taken at least an hour before so explains why I thought it hadnt worked (felt fab when I got home though!!). Anyway I have to say the mock ET was absolutely fine,  no pain at all and in fact I've had smears that are more uncomfortable. so when it got to my real ET (yesterday) I was debating whether or not to have the Lometazepam given the mock ET went so well. I did have it in the end in case of a last minute panic but if I ever had to do it again I dont think I would bother. ET was pain free and no discomfort from the catheter itself (lots of discomfort from the very full bladder though!!!). 

Good luck

Nicx


----------



## MaryB_123 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello,

I'm having sedation for Embryo Transfer tomorrow for my second round IVF/ICSI cycle.  On first round, I had sedation at Egg Collection which was very effective, aware of nothing, but Embryo Transfer (which they gave me nothing for, not even paracetemol!) was excruciatingly painful and something I felt I couldn't ever go through again.  I should explain that I have severe endometriosis - I've had two laparoscopies to treat it including the removal of a 10cmx10cmx10cm endometrioma eight months ago – this large endometrioma was attached to my left ovary and much of the ovary had to be removed in the process.  My endometriosis covers the surface of my bladder, peritoneum, broad ligament and utero-sacrals.  

So for me - sex hurts (causes abdominal pain on the left where the majority of the endo is) and, of course, so do all the IVF scans.  I can tolerate the IVF scans because my left ovary is inactive so they just look at that briefly after the right one and then finish quickly thank goodness.  Sorry to be so detailed with my symptoms!  I just don't want to scare new people about Embryo Transfer as I know lots of ladies don't have any pain and it's pretty obvious in my case why it hurts given anything 'internal' puts pressure on endo growths which hurts.

Just in case there are other endo sufferers out there and you suspect ET might be painful - I'd definitely ask your clinic about pain relief, I was so annoyed at myself that I didn't even have my usual codeine dose on the morning of my first ET.  I shall let you know how tomorrow goes!

Mary


----------



## second hope (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Mary how did it go? I had temazepam last week in the end , didnt really do much as it wore off too quickly but the nurse put in speculum instead of cons, which relaxed me i think. it went ok,a little painful.Now i am in a state as i have no frozen embryos and hope the 2 i had put back will work their magic!
This waiting is a nightmare eh?
Good luck!


----------



## MaryB_123 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi second hope,

Sorry not to post earlier - new to the site and just found how to look at replies to my posts.  Even with sedation I was aware of pain during embryo transfer - but it was definitely related to the endo as I felt it all on the left hand side.  The massive benefit of sedation was it got more effective as time went on and eventually I fell asleep during the procedure which was very welcome.  I had a slight fight with the nurse doing the ultrasound as she kept pressing it into exactly where what remains of my left ovary (and all the scar tissue is) - I kept asking to put my hand over the endo pain and she kept picking up my hand and putting it away from the ultrasound (sounds so strange in retrospect!).  Great benefit of sedation is that it does affect your memory so you can't remember the pain in detail.

I was sad that my husband couldn't be in the room because of the sedation - not sure what to do next time.  I think I have a tilted uterus or something like that as they couldn't get a soft catheter to work so used a stiffer one, then a stiffer one so the nurse said afterwards that it wasn't easy for the consultant but he managed in the end.  Given your experience with temazepam wearing off I don't think that will be enough for me so I guess it will be sedation next time round too - I just wish my husband could still be in the room with me, they said with sedation he couldn't be.  Don't particularly like the cannula part or the recovery either with sedation but probably a necessary thing.

Would love to hear if people have used other types of pain relief.  I guess all anti-inflammatories are out of the question which limits the options a bit.

Good luck second hope - fingers crossed you got a successful result

Mary
x
x


----------

